# Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?



## hecht98 (29. Oktober 2012)

Kleine Umfrage wer welche boilies benutzt #h 
vielleicht auch noch dazu schreiben welche Geschmacksrichtung ihr kauft!


----------



## K.K.1978 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

Moin hecht98,

warum willst Du das wissen und was für eine Auswertung erhoffst Du Dir dadurch? |kopfkrat

Und irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass diese Frage schon 1 Mio. mal gestellt worden ist. 

Grüße


----------



## Schneidi (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

ich lege mich da nicht so fest. ich fische eigentlich quer beet durch. früher habe ich mit top secret aber die gefallen mir nicht
dann mal dynamit blb und proline. als nächstes probiere ich mal successful baits


----------



## zander1203 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

Also ich mache meine Boilies zu 99 % selber .
Meistens Fischboilies oder Nussboilies .


----------



## Bodensee89 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

successful baits, bisher fast nur die red spice fish.


----------



## joso (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

Successful-Baits, Pro Line oder DD-Baits,

aber ich muss meinen Voredner schon recht geben das Successful-Baits ein sehr fängiger  aber auch günstiger Köder ist.

Ich persönlich nehme gerne Fischige oder Würzige Boilies von Successful-Baits. Gerne kaufe ich die nicht konservierten, nehme anschlißend pro 2,5 Kg. Boilie, 1 Kg. Salz und konserviere die so selbst. Die sind anschließend gut 1/2-3/4 Jahr haltbar. Eventuell würden die auch länger halten, aber nicht bei mir, da ich immer nur die Menge im Haus hab, die innerhalb von 4-6 Monaten verbrauche.


----------



## Roman1998 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

Wenn ich füttern mus ,rolle ich selber - ganz einfach billiger. Wenn ich nicht füttern darf (z.b. Hausgewässer: Gulp Carp, Daiwa, und in nächster Zeit BLB oder Carp Killers Baits. Und ich mehr Fna der süßen Boilies.


----------



## Pineapple (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

Successful Baits - Red Spice Fish
Mainline - Cell/ Aktiv 8


----------



## Pisten1402 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

successful baits - tigernuss
blb


----------



## Mac69 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*



hecht98 schrieb:


> Kleine Umfrage wer welche boilies benutzt #h
> vielleicht auch noch dazu schreiben welche Geschmacksrichtung ihr kauft!


 
Nabend,

hm und was wird dir das bringen? Ne Murmel die überall und immer nur dicke bringt gibt es nicht ;-)
Was an dem einen Gewässer top ist geht an nem anderen überhaupt nicht........
Ich drehe mir meine Murmeln in der Regel selber(Weiss was drin ist-meistens preiswerter wenn man die Arbeit und Zeit nicht mitrechnet)  fische aber auch Tütenware-

Hier schwören einige anscheinend auf BLB bzw. Success...
Ich habe hier nen Gewässer wo die sehr schlecht bis garnicht laufen-selbst unterschiedliche Geschmacksrichtungen.
Mit etlichen Leuten die ein wenig angeln können kaum was gefangen mit den Boilies-durch gute Beziehungen recht grosse menge bekommen gefüttert gemacht getan -nix...
Andere Murmeln wie TS,Nash, Dynamite,Proline, TNT,Gulps etc. haben gefunzelt ,an anderen Gewässern ist es ggf. völlig anders.
Was sagt so eine Erfahrung jetzt über die Fängigkeit einer Marke aus? Nicht wirklich viel ;-)

zu deiner Frage nach der Geschmacksrichtung :
Mit etlichen unterschiedlichen schon gefangen.
Heutzutage habe ich da meine eigene persönliche Regel:

Grundsätzlich anders wie alle anderen an dem Gewässer.

dh: Fischen die meisten süss nehm ich fischig/Fleischig 
nehmen sie leuchtend bunte benutze ich gedeckte Farben usw.

Du wirst deine Gründe haben so ne "Umfrage" zu starten-
aber komm nicht auf den Trichter zu meinen nur weil jemand ne Marke gut findet und sie hier empfiehlt das sie auch zwangsläufig immer gut ist bzw. das sie bei dir gut läuft......

Mac


----------



## u-see fischer (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

Ich verwende, wenn ich nicht selber rolle, die Clarissa Bait Boilies. http://clarissabait.com/
Die Erco Range ist unschlagbar günstig, die Fresh Baits sind an meinem Gewässer echt super.


----------



## Dicker Ritter :D (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

Get The Big One

Dynamite

Berkley bzw. Gulp


----------



## Ukeleidriller (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

ich denke bei einer kurzsession ist es ziemlich egal welche murmeln verwendet werden.
erst bei längeren futteraktionen kommt es wirklich auf gute qualität an.
deshalb rolle ich am liebsten selbst. da ist dann nur hochwertiges material verarbeitet und alles ohne konservierer.


----------



## Dicker Ritter :D (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> ich denke bei einer kurzsession ist es ziemlich egal welche murmeln verwendet werden.
> erst bei längeren futteraktionen kommt es wirklich auf gute qualität an.



Sehe ich eigentlich genau anders rum. Wenn man so Drecksboilies verwendet, die 2,50€/kg kosten (glaubt mir die gibt es hier), die eine Woche im Wasser halten und aussehen, als würden sie ein Tag erst drinnen liegen, fängste nix. 

Grade bei Kurzsessions ist eine gute Qualität wichtig, damit die Fische schneller auf den Köder aufmerksam werden. 

Das ist meine Einstellung dazu ..


----------



## Roman1998 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*



Dicker Ritter :D schrieb:


> Sehe ich eigentlich genau anders rum. Wenn man so Drecksboilies verwendet, die 2,50€/kg kosten (glaubt mir die gibt es hier), die eine Woche im Wasser halten und aussehen, als würden sie ein Tag erst drinnen liegen, fängste nix.
> 
> Grade bei Kurzsessions ist eine gute Qualität wichtig, damit die Fische schneller auf den Köder aufmerksam werden.
> 
> Das ist meine Einstellung dazu ..



Heuer bei einer Session mit einem Freund 11 Fische gefangen, er fütterte mit billigen Top Secret Boilies und konnte gerade mal 2 Fische fangen. Also einen Unterschied gibts es schon!


----------



## BARSCH123 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

Nurnoch "Mainline Baits" 

Fast ausschließlich den "The Fusion",
zwischenduch aber auch mal "The Cell" oder "Active 8".

Tl.


----------



## Mac69 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*



Dicker Ritter :D schrieb:


> ......Grade bei Kurzsessions ist eine gute Qualität wichtig, damit die Fische schneller auf den Köder aufmerksam werden.
> 
> Das ist meine Einstellung dazu ..


 
Nabend,

gute Qualität ist zt. ziemliche Definitionssache-
Quali nach Preis,Nährwert,etc.?

Da gebe ich dir völlig Recht:
Natürlich muss nen Boilie bei ner Kurzsession gut arbeiten-dh. Inhaltsstoffe sollte in recht kurzer Zeit wirken/arbeiten.
Bei ner langen Session sitzt man manches (nicht alles) einfach aus.Bei langfristigen Futteraktionen sollte man beachten das der Boilie gut verdaut wird.
Aber die unterschiedlichen Thesen und Argumente kennt ihr wahrscheinlich selber.
Bei Kurzen Sessions bevorzuge ich persönlich recht grobkörnige Murmeln -die brauchen auch nicht 3 Tage im Wasser hart bleiben.
Natürlich kenne ich auch so Boilies die sind so versiegelt-das sie ne Woche im Wasser genauso ausehen wie aus der Tüte.
Da kenne ich aber auch welche von mit 8-12 Euro nen Kilo.....dennoch werden Karpfen damit gefangen ;-)

Wer fängt hat Recht *gg

Mac


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. November 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

Bei mir ist die 1. Wahl bei mir seit letzem Jahr immer Nash (Top Rod) Murmeln - danach kommt dann SB, Holly Liver.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. November 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

http://www.cockbaits.com/Fertigboilies

Weniger bekannt, aber sehr zu empfehlen.
Ich fische diese Boilies sehr erfolgreich, wann immer ich nicht dazu komme, meine Kugeln selbst zu machen und das kommt heuer öfters vor.#c


----------



## colognecarp (2. November 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Nurnoch "Mainline Baits"
> 
> Fast ausschließlich den "The Fusion",
> zwischenduch aber auch mal "The Cell" oder "Active 8".
> ...



Sehr dekadent :g


----------



## Ukeleidriller (2. November 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

es wurden karpfen auf plastikmais und sogar auf styroporkugeln gefangen . . . 
es stand sogar ein bericht in einer karpfenzeitschrift daß auf legoklötze karpfen gefangen wurden (ich bin da skeptisch, ist aber nicht unmöglich)

also ist "qualität" kein muss um etwas zu fangen. es geht sogar mit künstlichen ködern.

hochwertige boilies brauche ich in jedem fall um den karpfen am platz zu halten. da komme ich um qualität nicht herum.


----------



## colognecarp (3. November 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> es wurden karpfen auf plastikmais und sogar auf styroporkugeln gefangen . . .
> es stand sogar ein bericht in einer karpfenzeitschrift daß auf legoklötze karpfen gefangen wurden (ich bin da skeptisch, ist aber nicht unmöglich)
> 
> also ist "qualität" kein muss um etwas zu fangen. es geht sogar mit künstlichen ködern.
> ...



Du solltest aber auch etwas zwischen Hakenköder und Futtermaterial unterscheiden, oder fütterst du mit den Plasikködern an ? Qualität sollte das Futter schon aufweisen, was nicht mit einem Hohen preis gleich zu setzen ist, aber das Thema wurde auch schon zig mal durch gekaut, sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein


----------



## Marc 24 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Du solltest aber auch etwas zwischen Hakenköder und Futtermaterial unterscheiden, oder fütterst du mit den Plasikködern an ?



Da unterscheidet Ukeleidriller doch. Er sagt, dass man "hochwertige Boilies  in jedem Fall braucht, um den Karpfen am Platz zu halten. Da komme ich um Qualität nicht herum".


----------



## BARSCH123 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Sehr dekadent :g



Ich muss dir zwar recht geben, da ich Boiliemarken kenne die deutlich günstiger sind und in gleichem maße Fisch bringen.

Aber, ich habe 100% (wenn nicht noch mehr) vertrauen in diese Murmeln.. und leisten kann ich sie mir auch, so what ? :g

Tl.


----------



## Ukeleidriller (4. November 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

die unqualitativen boilies (nach meiner definition) bestehen aus günstigen inhaltsstoffen, konservierern und einem flavour. 

hochwerige boilies sollten eine nahrhafte und ansprechende basis haben wie z.b. fischmehl, fischöl, und gut verträgliche mehle.

wie genau im detail sich ein industrieboilie zusammensetzt weiß man ja nie 100%ig, aber für 4€ das kilo ist es nun mal nicht möglich qualität zu bieten wenn man die kosten für produktion und vertrieb vor augen hat, und etwas gewinn soll natürlich auch hängen bleiben. für den preis unmöglich.

wenn ich selber rolle hab ich ja schon ca. 6€ das kilo an kosten.

wenn ich murmeln kaufe habe ich keine bestimmte sorte, da ich auch gerne mal neues ausprobiere. aber unter 10€/kilo findet man nichts gescheites.


----------



## CarpCrakc (7. November 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

Wie schauts n aus mit Hanf ??
Würd noch 8-10 kg bestellen wenns ginge


----------



## u-see fischer (7. November 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> wie genau im detail sich ein industrieboilie zusammensetzt weiß man ja nie 100%ig, aber für 4€ das kilo ist es nun mal nicht möglich qualität zu bieten wenn man die kosten für produktion und vertrieb vor augen hat, und etwas gewinn soll natürlich auch hängen bleiben. für den preis unmöglich.



Interessannte These, nur leider entspricht das nicht der Realität.




Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> wenn ich selber rolle hab ich ja schon ca. 6€ das kilo an kosten.



Was daran liegt, das Du nur kleine Mengen der Zutaten beim Zwischen- oder Einzelhandel kaufst, würdest Du Tonnen beim Hersteller mit Nachweise eines Gewerbes kaufen, würde die Sache ganz anders aussehen.



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> wenn ich murmeln kaufe habe ich keine bestimmte sorte, da ich auch gerne  mal neues ausprobiere. aber unter 10€/kilo findet man nichts  gescheites.



Kann jedem nur empfehlen, dort zu kaufen, wo man auch Vertrauen in den Köder hat.


Ein Bekannter produziert sein mehr als 20 Jahre professionell Boilies. Die Boilies werden (mehrere Tonnen/Jahr) an Wiederverkäufer (Teilweise Zwischenhändler) ausser in DE auch in England, Benelux Staaten, Italien und Frankreich verkauft. Die Händler tretten teilweise als Produzenten auf, darunter auch welche, die hier im AB öfter als hochwertig empfohlen werden. Dort werden die Boilies in schöne Tüten verpackt, ensprechend gelabelt und für 6,50 € - 12 € das Killo verkauft. Gleichen Boilie kann man auch für ca. 3,50 € direkt im Shop kaufen. Habe die Boilies (Berühmter englischer Karpfenangler) bei der Produktion schon gesehen, unterscheiden sich nur sehr unwesendlich von den Billigen.

Aber wichtig, wenn man schon mit schlechtem Gefühl ans Wasser geht weil der Boilie minderwertig ist, ists auch nicht gut.


----------



## Mac69 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

Nabend,

@u-see fischer:

#6#6 prima Post-sehe ich ähnlich.

Natürlich macht auch die Menge den Preis.

Ich rolle in der Regel auch selber -habe aber auch keine Bedenken Tütenware einzusetzen-dabei ist mir die Marke nicht so wichtig-schon garnicht irgendwelche Bildchen und Werbeversprechen(da bin ich lange von ab)ich muss die Murmeln in der Hand haben-wenn mein Gefühl sagt ok -kommen sie an Haken ;-)
Das ist wahrscheinlich was du mit Vetrauen meinst.
Wenn ich meine Murmel selbst rolle-komme ich auf nen ca. Preis von 2,80-max 5 Euro je nach Mix (natürlich ohne meine Zeit etc.zu rechnen).enthalten sind je nach Mix Fischmehle,Birdfood,Sämerein,Nussmehle, etc.
Ich rolle oft mit mehreren-daher werden zt. auch grössere Mengen benötigt-und damit fällt der Preis.
Wenn man dann noch ein wenig schaut woher man welche Zutat bekommt-kann man schon manchen Euro sparen ohne auf Qualität zu verzichten.Da ich weiss was in den Murmeln drin ist -sie gut laufen+Fische fangen-vertraue ich ihnen am meisten.

Wie du schon sagtest, der beste Köder taugt nix (unabhängig vom Preis),wenn man ihm nicht vertraut!!


In diesem Sinne 

Mac


----------



## gadged (8. November 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter produziert sein mehr als 20 Jahre professionell Boilies. Die Boilies werden (mehrere Tonnen/Jahr) an Wiederverkäufer (Teilweise Zwischenhändler) ausser in DE auch in England, Benelux Staaten, Italien und Frankreich verkauft. Die Händler tretten teilweise als Produzenten auf, darunter auch welche, die hier im AB öfter als hochwertig empfohlen werden. Dort werden die Boilies in schöne Tüten verpackt, ensprechend gelabelt und für 6,50 € - 12 € das Killo verkauft. Gleichen Boilie kann man auch für ca. 3,50 € direkt im Shop kaufen. Habe die Boilies (Berühmter englischer Karpfenangler) bei der Produktion schon gesehen, unterscheiden sich nur sehr unwesendlich von den Billigen.



Kannst Du uns verraten wo sich der Shop befindet. Würde auch gerne vernünftige Qualität kaufen für kleines Geld.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit da als Einzelperson einzukaufen???


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

die seite gibts momentan nicht,sind wartungsarbeiten oder so


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

was schätzt ihr was die black labe lbaits kosten ??

habe vor 2 jahren  eine anfrage gestellt  fürs bord

1000kg würde ich abnehmen, das kg/3,50€


 da ist noch immer gewinn drauf#h.


----------



## u-see fischer (8. November 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*



gadged schrieb:


> Kannst Du uns verraten wo sich der Shop befindet. Würde auch gerne vernünftige Qualität kaufen für kleines Geld.
> 
> Gibt es die Möglichkeit da als Einzelperson einzukaufen???




Ja, der Betreiber (ich bin das nicht, habe dadurch weder vor- noch Nachteile von) hat früher nur an Wiederverkäufer verkauft, seit diesem Jahr kann man auch direkt im Shop bestellen: http://clarissabait.com/



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> die seite gibts momentan nicht,sind wartungsarbeiten oder so



Nicht richtig, gab wohl Ende September Probleme mit der Webseite, läuft aber seitdem wieder ohne Problem.


----------



## Ukeleidriller (11. November 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

wer beim boilikauf lesen kann ist klar im vorteil . . . 

oft kann man doch schon anhand der angaben auf der packung erahnen wie qualitativ oder unqualitativ die murmeln sind.

bei fischmehlprodukten gehe ich einfach von einer besseren qualität aus, als wenn auf der packung steht: "aus backwaren" oder aus "kindernahrung" hergestellt.

ich könnte auch mit paniermehl, maisgiess, weizenmehl und weizengriess ohne flavour boilies für unter 2€ das kilo herstellen, wenn ich davon tonnenweise herstelle auch für unter 1€.

allerdings klappt das nicht wenn ich fischmehle und hochwertige flavours und öle verarbeite. deshalb komme ich bei meinen kleinen mengen auch auf ca. 6€ das kilo

klar daß die großproduzenten zu einem ganz anderen kurs herstellen, keine frage, aber trotzden gehe ich davon aus daß boilies die für 9,50 € in der 3kg packung für den endkunden bei weitem nicht so fängig sind (langfristig!) wie produktionen mit nahrhafteren inhaltsstoffen (positive fett und proteinbillanz) die logischerweise teurer sind. zumal ja auch gewinn beim produzenten und beim händler hängenbleiben muss.


----------



## Ukeleidriller (11. November 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

der shop ist recht günstig, bei fischmehlmurmeln für 5€ das kilo kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## u-see fischer (11. November 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> der shop ist recht günstig, bei fischmehlmurmeln für 5€ das kilo kann man nicht meckern.



Siehst Du, das ist das was ich meine. Kenne den Betreiber, und z.Teil seine Bezugs- und Absatzquellen. Aus Gesprächen weiß ich, das z.B. keine Quellmehle und Gluten bei allen Boilies verwendet werden. Die Boilies sind daher auch für Karpfen gut verdaulich.
Denke, der Shop kalkuliert ähnlich wie Aldi, er lebt von der Menge. Da er die Boilies im Shop direkt an Endkunden verkauft und somit jedweder Zwischenhandel ausgeschlossen ist, kann der Preis auch recht günstig sein.


----------



## Mac69 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

Tachchen,



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> _wer beim boilikauf lesen kann ist klar im vorteil . . . _
> _oft kann man doch schon anhand der angaben auf der packung erahnen wie qualitativ oder unqualitativ die murmeln sind._
> 
> *Gebe ich dir Recht -solange die einzelnen Bestandteile inkl. Prozentangaben wirklich ausgewiesen sind (recht selten).*
> ...


 
*dazu siehe oben*
*positive Fett /Proteinbilanz bzw. nahrhafte Inhaltsstoffe MÜSSEN nicht viel teuer sein-dennoch hat "Qualität" seinen Preis.*
*Allerdings wird uns Anglern das gerne suggeriert-teuer=gut ;-)*

*Nix für ungut*

*In diesem Sinne *

Mac


----------



## Ukeleidriller (12. November 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

@Mac69
ausnahmen gibt es immer und überall. sicherlich gibt es auch boilies mit den allerbilligsten inhaltsstoffen für teures geld.

aber TENDENZIELL kannst du auf jeden fall davon ausgehen daß die hochpreisigen boilies in versachiedener hinsicht besser sind.

auch auf den auflöseprozess im wasser bezogen, lockwirkung und verträglichkeit.

leg mal eine top secret 3€ murmel ins wasserglas . . .  die sieht nach tagen noch fast unverändert aus. 
(ich will top secret nicht schlechtreden, die haben auch ordentliche produkte im sortimen wie z.b. die bio balls, oder pralines for carp, die "arbeiten" wenigstens im wasser, kosten aber auch deutlich mehr)

am liebsten rolle ich selbst, da weiß genau was drin ist


----------



## Mac69 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Von welcher Marke kauft ihr eure Boilies?*

Nabend,

@Ukeleidriller:
Damit kann ich schon eher was anfangen und stimme dir da auch zu.

Ich mache das mit der Murmelfischerei schon recht lange-nur heutzutage habe ich das Gefühl-das es nur noch um Kohle geht-teures Tackle-teure Murmeln etc.
Gerade bei Boilies wird mit soviel Mist beworben-mit Inhaltsstoffen jongliert-teilweise mit den dollsten Argumenten ohne Sinn und Verstand-zu heftigsten Preisen-die *ZT*.!! überhaupt nicht gerechtfertigt sind -gerade Anfänger fallen immer wieder drauf rein.
Ich höre öfters von Neulingen/Junganglern das sie die "moderne "Karpfenangelei probieren wollen-aber die Kosten für Gerät und Köder wären so immens teuer.
Wenn man denen dann zb. nen preiswerten (nicht billigen!!) Mix oder Fertigmurmeln empfiehlt-kommt oft ein selbsternannte  "Boilieexperte" und behauptet alles Mist -nur teure Murmeln von Firma xyz mit dem teamangler xyz der nur 40er fängt (wenn auch in nem Carp Puff in FR-wenns dann noch die eigenen sind*fg)fangen immer und überall dicke .......
Leider gibt davon zuviele-oft keine Ahnung von Biologie,Physiologie eines Karpfens bzw. den Inhaltsstoffen/deren Wirkungsweise- eines Boilies.

das ist nicht persönlich gemeint-du bist definitiv nicht gemeint-Ich fand deine Aussage am Anfang nur etwas undifferenziert/pauschal-denke wir beide wissen wir der andere es meint.
Qualität hat immer seinen Preis
Also alle gut !

.......am liebsten rolle ich selbst, da weiß genau was drin ist

Sehe ich genauso

In diesem Sinne 

Gruss

mac


----------

